
Show HN: Fictionhub, a place to share fiction - rayalez
http://fictionhub.io/
======
rayalez
My goal is to make fictionhub a perfect place for writers to post and discuss
fiction.

It is like a blogging platform with discovery system and community features of
reddit.

It is also open source:

[https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub](https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub)

You are welcome to join, and to ask me any questions =)

